# Will it hurt my bow bad if....



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

I shoot a 340 grain instead of 350...? at 70 lbs.??? mathews drenalin.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd stick with the 5 G.P.I. minimum Rule if it was my bow.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

i believe it ended up being around 8.7 or so


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bownrut09 said:


> i believe it ended up being around 8.7 or so


actually a 340 gr arrow at 70 # is at 4.8 gr
with todays bows i would not be afraid to shoot that.However it would not be my choice of setups.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> actually a 340 gr arrow at 70 # is at 4.8 gr
> with todays bows i would not be afraid to shoot that.However it would not be my choice of setups.


Yep...


----------



## A7shooter (May 4, 2008)

Id be real careful going to lite on arrows,
when you say 340 do you mean spline or weight a 340 spline for that setup is fine,340 grains is to lite,trust got the same bow,cost me a limb!


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Your Choice*

Please realize you are pushing the envelope and are just asking for issues. When and Where no one can tell, but for sure increased vibration, loss in efficiency and the list goes on. My question would be more, the Why not go to 360 grains.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

dont do it its not safe. i saw a kid do something like that and the arrow exploded in his bow when he fire it. the kid a a maxima arrow in his hand. it took the doctors 3 hours to dig out all of the carbon splinters in his hand. he said his hand stills itches from time to time.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kill Shill said:


> you have to love knowledgable staff shooters. JBK strings just lost all credibility in my book.


I shoot for JBK because his strings are the best string I've shot, I dont know why Im having to defend myself on this forum when I'm the one who asked the question. It was a simple yes or no answer, if your on this site just to start stuff, go get a new job. Thanks to all whom actually were trying to help me out. I've decided to stay at 65 lbs instead of 70 I think i'll get more efficiency at 65lbs currently I'm at 55lbs...and 265fps. thanks for the help.
Patrick
ps. these fatboys are awesome


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

bownrut09 said:


> I shoot for JBK because his strings are the best string I've shot, I dont know why Im having to defend myself on this forum when I'm the one who asked the question. It was a simple yes or no answer, if your on this site just to start stuff, go get a new job. Thanks to all whom actually were trying to help me out. I've decided to stay at 65 lbs instead of 70 I think i'll get more efficiency at 65lbs currently I'm at 55lbs...and 265fps. thanks for the help.
> Patrick
> ps. these fatboys are awesome


I think the guy was just saying that you if you are a pro staff guy, you should know better than to shoot an underweight arrow. It really shouldn't have even been a question.


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

I think I'd stay inside 5gpi. Warranty is 5gpi. But even more to get an arrow that light. Is your spine gonna be stiff enough to tune an arrow. Just from my experience to get an arrow down to 5gpi I lost all decent spine.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The five grains per pound was plucked out of thin air back when limbs were not as well constructed and people were shooting eighty pounds with overdraws to get the light arrows. In those days, bows were cast aluminum and cast magnesium handles and these were breaking frequently.

The issue always was the bow and not the arrows. A carbon arrow, IN GOOD CONDITION, and of the correct spine, should not explode. The problem there would be arrows with undetected prior damage, and they may break at any grains per pound.

Your bow will not be harmed at 4.857 grains per pound, however, as you go lighter and lighter, the noise and vibration will increase and you may get it to where it will sound quite loud.

Even though I defend doing it, I would not do it because of the noise and vibration and relationship of the arrow rest stiffness and arrow weight. In other words, it is more difficult to tune an ultra light arrow. I stay in the range of 6 grains per pound for those reasons, but I shoot lighter DW than you. 340 grain arrows should still coordinate with arailable arrow rests.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

mx614 said:


> I think I'd stay inside 5gpi. Warranty is 5gpi. But even more to get an arrow that light. Is your spine gonna be stiff enough to tune an arrow. Just from my experience to get an arrow down to 5gpi I lost all decent spine.


To clear up some peoples confusion - it isn't 5 GPI (grains per inch) but it is actually 5 grains per POUND of draw weight.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

well since im shooting at 55 lbs....multiply that by 5 grains per pound equals 275...


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

at 70 lbs...its at 4.875 grs/lb


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

at 68 lbs...it's right on the money at 5 grains per lb, I'll settle for that


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> To clear up some peoples confusion - it isn't 5 GPI (grains per inch) but it is actually 5 grains per POUND of draw weight.


You're right.....Wow, I feel like an idiot. I had a complete brain fart....Yesterday was a SOB at work. Sorry for the confusion yall. That was one of those days you don't even attempt to post b/c you got like 5,000 things going on at once... LOL


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

bownrut09 said:


> at 68 lbs...it's right on the money at 5 grains per lb, I'll settle for that


are you just hunting or are you shooting competition? because 68ibs is alot of weight. not trying to tell you what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

quote, Originally Posted by Kill Shill View Post
you have to love knowledgable staff shooters. JBK strings just lost all credibility in my book.
end quote

Naw I just do not want he doing my score is all.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

bownrut09 said:


> I shoot a 340 grain instead of 350...? at 70 lbs.??? mathews drenalin.



It may not on the short term, but you are just waiting for disaster to happen in the long term.

First off you will not be able to correctly spine your arrow to your setup doing so, which will lead to poor accuracy, despite what small increase in speed you may achieve.

Also, if something should happen to your bow, the warranty is null and void by shooting below 5 grains per pound.

Also, if you are shooting tournaments, your setup is illegal below 5 grains per pound

So do yourself a favor and get that arrow at or above 5 grains per pound. If your looking for more speed, then I would suggest looking into the newer bows on the market that when using the proper arrow will yield the speed and accuracy with a correct setup you are looking for.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mx614 said:


> I think I'd stay inside 5gpi. Warranty is 5gpi. But even more to get an arrow that light. Is your spine gonna be stiff enough to tune an arrow. Just from my experience to get an arrow down to 5gpi I lost all decent spine.


That is not true about spine in all cases.Victory Xringer HV not sure exact length with 100 gr tip 2.3 duravanes,uni bushing g nock and they weigh 296.
I have shot bare shaft and fletched with not problem with spine.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

whitetail101 said:


> It may not on the short term, but you are just waiting for disaster to happen in the long term.
> 
> First off you will not be able to correctly spine your arrow to your setup doing so, which will lead to poor accuracy, despite what small increase in speed you may achieve.
> 
> ...


Arrow weight has nothing to do with spine. I could build a 350 spine arrow under 300 grains no problem. I'm shooting a 300 spine arrow at 320 right now.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

bownrut09 said:


> I shoot for JBK because his strings are the best string I've shot, I dont know why Im having to defend myself on this forum when I'm the one who asked the question. It was a simple yes or no answer, if your on this site just to start stuff, go get a new job. Thanks to all whom actually were trying to help me out. I've decided to stay at 65 lbs instead of 70 I think i'll get more efficiency at 65lbs currently I'm at 55lbs...and 265fps. thanks for the help.
> Patrick
> ps. these fatboys are awesome


that is alll thats required from staff shooters these days is the ability to voice the words"this is the best Ive tried" which can be a true statement since youve only tried the string that came stock and 1 tied set.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kill Shill said:


> that is alll thats required from staff shooters these days is the ability to voice the words"this is the best Ive tried" which can be a true statement since youve only tried the string that came stock and 1 tied set.


 dude u just need to find something else to do other than grill people on this site...and for ur info...i've shot crackers, stone mountain, zebra...and now JBK....but i dont need to explain myself to u


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

SteveID said:


> Arrow weight has nothing to do with spine. I could build a 350 spine arrow under 300 grains no problem. I'm shooting a 300 spine arrow at 320 right now.



Arrow weight does indeed affect the spine of an arrow. yes you can have a .300 spine arrows under 300 grains as long as they are correctly spined for your setup.

As the total weight of your arrow decreases the spine becomes stiffer, and vice vrsa. So weight most definetely does affect spine. That is why adding or subtracting weight from the front or rear of an arrow will change spine. if an arrow is too stiff you add weight to the front or remove weight from the back(select smaller/lighter fletching, remove wraps), if the spine is too weak, then you remove weight from the front(lighter tip) and/or add weight to the back(heavier fletching, add a wrap).

There you have it, weight does most certainly affect spine.

good luck


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

bownrut09 said:


> at 70 lbs...its at 4.875 grs/lb


Maybe I am just crazy or my calculator is bad, but 340 divided by 70 = 4.8571428.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

whitetail101 said:


> Arrow weight does indeed affect the spine of an arrow. yes you can have a .300 spine arrows under 300 grains as long as they are correctly spined for your setup.
> 
> As the total weight of your arrow decreases the spine becomes stiffer, and vice vrsa. So weight most definetely does affect spine. That is why adding or subtracting weight from the front or rear of an arrow will change spine. if an arrow is too stiff you add weight to the front or remove weight from the back(select smaller/lighter fletching, remove wraps), if the spine is too weak, then you remove weight from the front(lighter tip) and/or add weight to the back(heavier fletching, add a wrap).
> 
> ...


absolutely!

In addition to all of that, a lighter arrow, at the same static spine as a heavier arrow, will shoot stiffer.

Example, a 300 grain 340 static spine arrow will shoot stiffer than a 400 grain 340 static spine arrow, even if the FOC values are identical. Different FOC values affect the situation in either direction.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

whitetail101 said:


> Arrow weight does indeed affect the spine of an arrow. yes you can have a .300 spine arrows under 300 grains as long as they are correctly spined for your setup.
> 
> As the total weight of your arrow decreases the spine becomes stiffer, and vice vrsa. So weight most definetely does affect spine. That is why adding or subtracting weight from the front or rear of an arrow will change spine. if an arrow is too stiff you add weight to the front or remove weight from the back(select smaller/lighter fletching, remove wraps), if the spine is too weak, then you remove weight from the front(lighter tip) and/or add weight to the back(heavier fletching, add a wrap).
> 
> ...





FS560 said:


> absolutely!
> 
> In addition to all of that, a lighter arrow, at the same static spine as a heavier arrow, will shoot stiffer.
> 
> Example, a 300 grain 340 static spine arrow will shoot stiffer than a 400 grain 340 static spine arrow, even if the FOC values are identical. Different FOC values affect the situation in either direction.


This is all exactly what I was saying. It's all about the finished shaft. You can get an arrow weighing between 300 and 700 grains to spine properly out of a 60 # bow if you want to, that's because spine is dynamic. So I would say, no weight does not matter. The dynamic spine is all that matters.

And for the record, I really don't think there you can have too stiff of a spine with a target arrow. If your bow is tuned well and the power stroke is right down the center, stiff spine will not be a problem. 

Anyways, this is all off the subject of the OP.


----------



## hoyt pro 13 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to get alot of frowns for this but I have been shooting a 330 grain arrow through all of my hoyt bows since 2005 at 70 pounds and have not had any trouble in any way. They shoot great and are exceptionally accurate and I have been very successfull with them on the 3-d range. Keep in mind though that I shoot Gold Tip 22s which have a 300 spine and I shoot a very lite field point because of the heavy inserts. If you are shooting a quality bow with quality strings and arrows you shouldn't have a bit of trouble.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

hoyt pro 13 said:


> I'm going to get alot of frowns for this but I have been shooting a 330 grain arrow through all of my hoyt bows since 2005 at 70 pounds and have not had any trouble in any way. They shoot great and are exceptionally accurate and I have been very successfull with them on the 3-d range. Keep in mind though that I shoot Gold Tip 22s which have a 300 spine and I shoot a very lite field point because of the heavy inserts. If you are shooting a quality bow with quality strings and arrows you shouldn't have a bit of trouble.


thank you...my arrow is right at 340 it's a fatboy 400 cut to 28"...shot them the other night at 70 lbs and they flew great...I'm just gonna go buy some limbsavers tonight for the bow. and leave it at that....thanks for the input folks.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I've heard of going lighter than the IBO rule before. A friend of mine shot a 250 grain arrow off a 60# bow for years when he shot 3Ds all the time. He said that it never hurt his bow because he has such a short draw length (26"). I think you would be fine, but still my personal preference would be to stay within the 5 grains per pound rule. Just imo!! Good luck!! -Chris

PS - Kill Shill, get a life


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

bownrut09 said:


> thank you...my arrow is right at 340 it's a fatboy 400 cut to 28"...shot them the other night at 70 lbs and they flew great...I'm just gonna go buy some limbsavers tonight for the bow. and leave it at that....thanks for the input folks.


Actually they would be right at an IBO legal arrow. The rules say you have a 2 lb bow weight variance which computes to 10 grains but if you are any little bit over either way you could be disqualified. At 28" draw length you will not have any problem with equipment damage. 
i'm not sure if I would do it at a 30" DL.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

*fatboys too heavy*

my current 3d setup is a pse xforce7 set at 60lbs and 28 inch draw and i have a 27 1/4 inch fatboy500 with blazer vanes and a 80 gr glue in point.the arrow weighs 315 grains. what can i do to get the arrow weight down to the ibo min.? (that would be 300 grains) and forgot to mention that my bow is a 60lbr


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

wilkersonhunter said:


> my current 3d setup is a pse xforce7 set at 60lbs and 28 inch draw and i have a 27 1/4 inch fatboy500 with blazer vanes and a 80 gr glue in point.the arrow weighs 315 grains. what can i do to get the arrow weight down to the ibo min.? (that would be 300 grains) and forgot to mention that my bow is a 60lbr


Go back to the x ringers you might be able to get your foc up a little as well by going to a 100 grain point lets see you should lose about 30 grains just from the lighter arrow and the gain 20 from the point looks like that should put you around 305 The only thing is if those ringers are too stiff I thnk they should tune out. My ringers at 26 inch with 100 grain target points weigh about 295


----------

